# DIY Splatter Targets



## Jim (Jan 8, 2015)

I though this was pretty cool if you buy splatter targets like me.

https://www.diysplattertargets.com


----------



## panFried (Jan 8, 2015)

Pretty nice! This will help during long range shooting. Thanks Jim!


----------

